# Different fish with Discus tank



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

These are some of my pictures.


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

more pictures:


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

more pictures added.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

nice tank  
oh just a heads up, rainbow snakeheads are subtropical and ideally should be in a tank of 18-22C or else they become susceptible to bacterial infections and die


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tank although the pics are kinda dark....

I also like your EB rams.... but then again any fish electric blue is supercool!!!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Big fan of the electric blues.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful fish - what is the eel?


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

It is not a eel it is a lung fish most likley a south american 
i am judging this based upon i have 5 of them


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

Chronick said:


> nice tank
> oh just a heads up, rainbow snakeheads are subtropical and ideally should be in a tank of 18-22C or else they become susceptible to bacterial infections and die


My temp. is actually close to that range, and most of the snakeheads I got are from a friend while they recover so fast. Thanks for the tips too!


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> Nice tank although the pics are kinda dark....
> 
> I also like your EB rams.... but then again any fish electric blue is supercool!!!


Totally agree with electric blue rams and other electric blue fish are supercool!!


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

effox said:


> Big fan of the electric blues.


Patrick has them, and it's on special deal rightnow.


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

Keri said:


> Beautiful fish - what is the eel?


Keep in mind that that cute fish will chew your beautiful plants And they grow fast too when they're small.


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

jamez&becca said:


> It is not a eel it is a lung fish most likley a south american
> i am judging this based upon i have 5 of them


nice! What do you feed your SALs?


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

I feed them prawns they renge form 5 inches to about 7 inches i also have a west african lung fish who is about 20 inches


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

weirdboyrox said:


> My temp. is actually close to that range, and most of the snakeheads I got are from a friend while they recover so fast. Thanks for the tips too!


You keep your discus at 71 degrees?????!!!!


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> You keep your discus at 71 degrees?????!!!!


maybe around 75~78


----------

